# VIA AC97 onboard soundkarte nur eine Box



## mslap (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle, 

also folgendes Problem, evtl kennen das welche und haben eine Lösung ich habe so viel gegoogelt und bin so lange vorm PC deswegen gesessen dass ich dringend Hilfe brauche.

Mein System:

WinXP SP2
512 Ram
AMD Athlon, 1333 MHz
Motherboard: ECS K7VTA3 v3  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio)
Motherboard Chipsatz	VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333

Nun folgendes Problem:
Nachdem ich zunächst ewig gebraucht habe, Sound zu bekommen, hatte ich das alte Problem wieder, dass eben nur der rechte Ausgang auf meinen Boxen rauskommt. Dieses Problem hatte ich vor 2 Jahren, als ich mir diesen Computer kaufte auch, deswegen habe ich mir auch einen SB PCI512 gekauft. Der funktionierte bis jetzt auch wunderbar, aber wird anscheinend in WinXP SP2 nimmer richtig unterstützt.
Evtl kennt dieses Problem wer und hat eine Lösung parat, das wär echt super.
Ach ja, habe sowohl alte und neue Realtek Treiber getestet (auf denen baut der Via Chip auf) sowie die neusten und ältere (auch die auf der MoBo CD befindlichen) VIA Treiber.
Dass meine Boxen etc richtig angesteckt sind oder ich auch den Balance regler meines Winamp oder von Win selber nicht falsch eingestellt habe, davon könnt ihr ausgehen. Da ja alle bevor ich WinXP SP2 komplett neu installiert hatte alles wunderbar mit meinem SB PCI 512 lief (welcher nun komischer weise jeglichen Sound als MIDI wiedergibt -> Falls dieses Problem bekannt ist und es eine Löung gibt, würde mir das auch reichen)

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------

